
List of temporary emails regexps - EmanueleMinotto
https://gist.github.com/EmanueleMinotto/8a8ba31f637fb74f07a8
======
haspoken
They don't include my favorite temporary email service.

gmail.com

It so easy to create throwaway account, and no one would dare restrict
gmail.com

